# Strains that you ALWAYS grow



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 21, 2012)

Nirvana Seeds Feminised Papaya, of course.  I have bought it from Seedboutique.com for at least eight years.  After discovering the gigabuds, the benzodiazepine-esque body stone, and the ease with which it grows I named it my go-to strain.  Even when I grow some exotic strain like Emerald Triangle's Feminised Royal Purple Kush I have at least one Papaya growing.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 21, 2012)

I always have Pre-98 Bubba in my flower room, i love the stone the smell and taste, its the like the stone was tailor made for me, my total relax and just take bong rips smoke.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2012)

E.S.P. has been the back bone my my op and breeding fundamentals for a while now. Absolute frost great yeild with rock hard foxtails, F-1s are awesome off of every cross and a killer smell taste and stone. Even the popcorn is mega frosty. 

My go-to.

Pre-98 aint to far either


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 21, 2012)

for the last 2 years i always had some skunk #1 going, sadly no tthe last 2 grows though and actually ran out of it fo rthe first time in that long, got replaced by Cheese #1, suppose to be pretty much same stuff in a way but grow 100% differnt imo.

trying out a few kushes, trying to find a favorite that ill keep going for awhile.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 21, 2012)

I have my third run of confidentia cheese from reserva privada in veg now.  With the smell taste and high. Not to mention the vigourous growth and fat buds.  I think shell stick around a while.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2012)

there is alot of controversy about that cheese multi....dont get upset if she throws nanners.

Its been shown but been under wraps for whatever reason through ALOT of ppl.

I wouldnt rely on that for your oasis. JME.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2012)

rocksters cheese in 2010?


a cut?

seed?

please give more info


There is ALOT of research behind my words and not just my own. please share the info and how you know what cut is what or what strain is what...

this is for general info- i have no bias on rockster as he is a  good friend but i have also had many other  growers debate the genetics and are extremely reliable sources.

it is hard to know whats cuts what, whos genetics are what and whos seeds are what... i dont lean anyway- i just run the strains and share what i learn.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2012)

SFV OG
Lemon Skunk X OG18

That's the only 2 I grow constantly


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 21, 2012)

AND HERE HE IS TO PUT THE RECORD STRAIGHT TOA.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=656611#post656611

THIS WAS HARVEST TIME AS I STARTED 10-12 WEEKS PRIOR TO THIS DIARY AND BEFORE MP WENT DOWN.


UK CHEESE X EXODUS YOU IS CORRECT MULTI.
Rocksters cheese #1 i was a test grower along with many of his cheese strains and to date ive grown out over 60 of his regular seeds and had a 75% female success rate and not once have i seen a single nanner.
As for his doubters tbh i dont give 'a flying you know what' all i know is he has done it its uk cheese but in a sturdier plant with a stronger stone and increased yeild to put it in a nutshell the bomb.
Once people smoke it they dont want nothing else.
The only reason i dont grow it these days is its just far to stinky nothing more nothing less.
Rockster send the cheque to ~~~~~~~~~~
Lol
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2012)

I always have some Satori going in my closet.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 5, 2012)

Mango, and recently I ran OG kush X Afgooey that will be a keeper.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jun 6, 2012)

Currently, 
I can't get enough Larry OG.  I have a keeper pheno, that I will always find room for.

HomieHogleg


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 7, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Mango, and recently I ran OG kush X Afgooey that will be a keeper.


 
is this Og Kush x Afgooey from Gorrila seeds??  im running OG kush x afgooey too i just label it as OG Kush x afghani .. the person i got my seeds from was on the island from nor cal for a concert and gifted me the seeds says he was the actual breeder of the strain and at first he called it og kush x afghani then after a few joints he said it was Og Kush x Afgooey bx 6 ... I ran 32 beans looking for the one im keeping.. I also bx it again.. to have around in seed form.. i see 2 phenos a tall stretchy pheno which i was told was the og pheno.. and the afghani pheno .. structured just like a nice afghani lot of branches with tight nodes...all the buds taste the same pretty much and look and yeild the same.. Least the 4 different samples i was given to smoke with the beans.. 4 buds from 4 different plants.. couldnt tell them apart.. anyways im rambling as you are the first other person i have seen with the Gorrila Royal Pure Kush og x afgooey... not sure if they changed the name.. but the guy gave them to me called them Royal Pure Kush.. anyways sorry for the babble..

Always in the Garden Galactica (nycdxdawg), Dutch Treat, Da Purpz.. The Og x afgooey looks like it will be a keeper too..


----------



## tcbud (Jun 7, 2012)

I try to keep a version of Northern Lights going.  Last year I got a 87 Northernlights and am very happy with it (rock hard large buds, great yield and sturdy stalks/branches).  This year I am running that one (as a Mom) and NL#5 in the garden.  Past versions have all been good, including "the best I ever grew" plants in 09.  I used to keep a Granddaddy Purple a few years and that was some awesome smoke.

Nice thread Skinhead.


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2012)

Larry OG has been in my grow every run since I got my cut from a 10 pack of Cali Connections Larry OG. Plan is to hang onto her for ever.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 7, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> is this Og Kush x Afgooey from Gorrila seeds??



I took a quick pic with my crappy camera for you. I received it as a clone being called "gush". My guy called the guy he got it from who advised that it was OGK/Afgooey ..."gooey-kush"...Gush. So who knows really. Short and stout with quick bud development and a peppery fruity smell. Fat leaves.


----------

